# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  هل تعرف فوائد أكل البصل؟

## عاصم

فوائد البصل :

1. البصل له خصائص مطهرة ، مضادة للميكروبات وطارد للريح لمساعدتك على الابتعاد عن العدوى .

2. البصل غني بالكبريت ، والألياف والبوتاسيوم وفيتامين b وفيتامين c وأنه منخفض في الدهون والكوليسترول والصوديوم ، هنا هو مخطط تفصيلي البصل و التغذية :

3 هو علاج فوري للحمى ، نزلات البرد ، والسعال ، والتهاب الحلق ، والحساسية الخ مزيج من عصير البصل والعسل يمكن علاج هذه المشاكل بسهولة .

4. قطعة صغيرة من البصل يمكن أن تعمل ضد الآثار الجانبية للحمى .

5. قطعة صغيرة من البصل عند استنشاقه يمكن وقف أو إبطاء نزيف من الأنف .

6. اكل البصل يوميا مفيد لعلاج الأرق أو اضطرابات النوم ، هذا وسوف يعطيك بالتأكيد ليلة نوم جيدة .

7. يساعد البصل في تحسين الجهاز الهضمي ، إذا كان لديك مشكلة الهضم ، ثم البصل يمكن علاج ذلك عن طريق زيادة الافراج عن عصير الهضم .

8. عصير البصل يعتبر علاج للجلد المحترق أو عضة حشرة أو لدغة النحل ، قد حرق أكثر ولكن لا يمكن الشفاء بشكل فعال جدا .

9. البصل يمكن أن يستخدم لمنع السرطان ، أنه يعمل ضد الرأس والرقبة وسرطان القولون .

10. يمكنك حماية نفسك من هشاشة العظام و تصلب الشرايين عن طريق استهلاك البصل يوميا .

11. البصل يزيد من الانسولين في الجسم وأيضا يعالج مرض السكري من خلال التحكم في مستويات السكر في الدم .

12. الكولسترول السيئ الذي يسبب مشاكل في القلب يمكن للبصل إزالته إذا تستهلك البصل يوميا ، إنه يحافظ على البقاء في مأمن من الأمراض التاجية ، ويحمي أيضا الكولسترول الجيد .

13. التهاب المفاصل في المفاصل يمكن أن تلتئم مع البصل .

14. هناك خدعة صغيرة مع البصل للحصول على بعض الراحة من آلالام في الجسم ، يجب أن تقلى البصل في زيت الخروع أو السمسم ، ويمكن استخدامها لعلاج أي أوجاع .

15. واحدة من الحيل المعروفة لإزالة بقع داكنة أو أصباغ على وجهك هو تطبيق عصير البصل والكركم في هذا المجال .

16. يستخدم عصير البصل أيضا لعلاج مشاكل الأذن والعين ، ويستخدم هذا العصير للرضع وقطرات العين لرؤية واضحة .

17. هذا يستخدم أيضا لاوجاع الاسنان و الأسنان المتحللة .

18. البصل له خصائص تجدد على أنسجة الجسم .

19. الأنواع القليلة من الشامات ، عصير البصل يعمل بكفاءة عن طريق إزالتها .

20. على ذاكرة جيدة والجهاز العصبي قوي والبصل المستهلك هو أفضل رهان .

21. البصل علاج لاضطرابات الدورة الشهرية ، يجب استهلاك البصل الخام قبل بضعة أيام في بداية دورتك .

22. استخدام عصير البصل على الشعر أو فروة الرأس ل تخلص من القمل وتساقط الشعر ، هذا هو واحد من أبرز فوائد البصل للشعر .

23. البصل يحتوي على الماء والبروتين والدهون والنشا والألياف والمعادن والكالسيوم ، وفيتامين c والحديد ومجمع b .

فوائد للجلد :
يمكن لهذا الخضار المتواضع توفير بشرة صحية ومتوهجة ، وذلك بفضل وجود كميات غنية من الفيتامينات المضادة للأكسدة a ، c و e ، كلا الاستهلاك والتطبيق الموضعي من البصل يمكن أن يوفر العديد من الفوائد لبشرتك .

24. مكافحة الشيخوخة :
البصل يمتلك فوائد مكافحة الشيخوخة هائلة ، الفيتامينات المضادة للأكسدة a ، c و e مكافحة الأضرار الناجمة عن الأشعة فوق البنفسجية الضارة وكذلك منع ضرر الجذور الحرة المسؤولة عن التسبب في الشيخوخة المبكرة من الجلد ، البصل هو واحد من أغنى مصادر كيرسيتين ، المضادة للأكسدة أقوى التي يمكن أن تبقي بشرتك خالية من التجاعيد ، الفيتامينات والكبريت ، من ناحية أخرى ، حماية البشرة ، وابقائها ناعمة ونضرة ، ويمكن أن يعزى الصفات المضادة للشيخوخة من البصل وجود المواد الكيميائية النباتية الغنية بالكبريت ، تدليك بشرتك مع عصير البصل الطازج يساعد على زيادة الدورة الدموية ويحسن المظهر العام للجلد من خلال إضفاء مظهر أكثر شبابا واشعاعا .

25. علاج حب الشباب :
يمكن أن الصفات المضادة للميكروبات ، والمضادة للبكتيريا ومضادة للالتهابات من البصل يتساءل العمل على الجلد ، وهو مطهر قوي والذي يحمي بشرتك من البكتيريا المسببة حب الشباب والالتهابات الجلدية الأخرى ، البصل يمكن أن يستخدم في علاج حب الشباب والبثور لهذا الغرض ، يمكنك خلط 1 ملعقة كبيرة من عصير البصل أو استخراج مع 1 ملعقة كبيرة من زيت الزيتون وتطبيقه على وجهك ، اتركه لمدة 20 دقيقة ثم يغسل ، وبصرف النظر عن التطبيق الموضعي ، الاستهلاك المنتظم للبصل ويمكن أيضا تعطيك نتائج خارقة في حالة حب الشباب .

26. فوائد للبشرة :
البصل يساعد في تنقية الدم وتزود جسمك مع أكسدة التي تساعد فيتامين c بالقيام بالوظائف الهامة ، استهلاك البصل يمكن أن تبقي بشرتك صحية ومتوهجة ، يمكنك تحضير قناع الوجه الخاص بك عن طريق الجمع بين 1 ½ ملعقة طعام عصير البصل المستخرج الطازج مع 2 ملعقة طعام طحين ، ½ ملعقة صغيرة من الحليب وقليل من جوزة الطيب ، تخلط كل هذه المكونات لتشكيل عجينة سميكة وإضافة المزيد من الحليب إذا لزم الأمر للوصول إلى القوام المطلوب ، يمكنك أيضا إضافة بضع قطرات من زيت اللافندر الأساسي للتغلب على رائحة البصل ، تطبيقه في جميع أنحاء وجهك بعد التطهير وتترك لمدة 15 إلى 20 دقيقة أو حتى يجف ، ربت كرة من القطن في الحليب وإزالة حزمة عن طريق تدليك في حركات دائرية لطيفة ، وهذا قشر خلايا الجلد الميتة وكذلك التخفيف من لهجة الجلد .

27. علاج البقع الداكنة والتصبغات :
عصير البصل ممتاز للتخلص من البقع الداكنة والتصبغ ، مجموعة متنوعة غنية من المغذيات النباتية والمواد المضادة للاكسدة في البصل تغذي بشرتك أثناء إزالة الشوائب الجلدية ، يمكنك إعداد حزمة وجه عن طريق خلط كميات متساوية من عصير البصل واللبن الطازج ، يمكنك أيضا إضافة بضع قطرات من أي زيت أساسي للحصول على رائحة عطرة ، تدليك وجهك مع هذا الخليط ، وذلك باستخدام حركات دائرية لطيفة لمدة 10 إلى 15 دقيقة ، وينبغي أن يتم هذا يوميا للحصول على أفضل النتائج .

28. علاج اللدغ والعضات :
البصل يمكن استخدامه لتهدئة لسعات وعضات ، كل ما عليك القيام به هو وضع شريحة البصل على اللدغة أو العضة ، الخصائص المضادة للالتهابات من البصل مساعدة في الحد من حرق ، الحكة والتورم الناجم عن لدغ الحشرات والشوائب .

البصل : فوائد للشعر :
فوائد البصل لا تنتهي هنا ، هذا الخضار له فائدة كبيرة بالنسبة لشعرك أيضا ، وكثيرا ما يستخدم عصير البصل كعلاج لمشاكل الشعر المختلفة ، بعض الطرق التي يمكن أن تستفيد البصل شعرك على النحو التالي .

29. علاج ترقق الشعر :
البصل مفيد جدا في علاج الشعر الخفيف ، كل ما عليك القيام به هو عصير البصل في العصير وإضافة ½ ملعقة صغيرة من العسل إليها ، يمكنك إضافة أي زيت أساسي من اختيارك ، تطبيق هذا الخليط في جميع أنحاء شعرك أو على الأجزاء التي تظهر رقيقة ، ترك الأمر بين عشية وضحاها لا تغطي رأسك ، استخدام الشامبو لشعرك في صباح اليوم التالي ، وينبغي القيام بذلك مرة واحدة على الأقل إلى ثلاث مرات في الأسبوع لأفضل النتائج .

30. علاج تساقط الشعر وقشرة الرأس :
يمكنك تحضير قناع الشعر من البصل لمكافحة تساقط الشعر والقشرة وحكة فروة الرأس ، عصير البصل مفيد بشكل خاص لزيادة طول شعرك ، كل ما تحتاجه هو أن تفعل نهرس البصل ونضغط من خلال طاحونة للحصول على عصير ، خلط هذا العصير مع كميات متساوية من زيت الزيتون أو جوز الهند وتطبيقه على فروة الرأس والشعر ، تغطية رأسك مع قبعة الدش وتترك لمدة 2 ساعة ، شطف تشغيله مع الشامبو للتخلص من الحساسية من الشعر ، وهذا الشعر حزمة تحسين قدرة شعرك لإعادة النمو إلى جانب إضفاء لامعة ، ونظرة لامعة لشعرك ، ينبغي أن تطبق مرتين في الشهر لأفضل النتائج .

31. يحافظ على لون الشعر :
يمكنك تطبيق عصير البصل على شعرك لإضفاء لطيف نحاسي الظل وكذلك لجعل شعرك لامعة ومع ذلك ، إذا كنت ترغب في الحفاظ على اللون الطبيعي لشعرك ، يمكنك مزج البصل مع كميات كافية من زيت الخردل وتطبيقه على شعرك وزيت الخردل قمع تأثير اللون البرق من البصل .

32. بلسم طبيعي :
إلى حالة شعرك بشكل طبيعي ، يمكنك تطبيق خليط من البصل ومعجون الحلبة على شعرك ، يبقيه لمدة نصف ساعة ويغسل بشامبو خفيف .

----------


## kura

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## سحر معتز

صحة القلب : تناول معدّل بصلةٍ واحدة صغيرة يوميّاً مهما كان نوعها يساهم في زيادة نسبة الكولسترول المفيد في دم الإنسان وذلك بمقدار نسبته 30%، مع خفض نسبة معدل نسبة الكولسترول الضار في الدم. 
مفيد للأوردة والشرايين : يحتوي على مجموعةٍ مهمّة من المواد الكيميائية التي لها دور مهم في دعم وتقوية الأوردة والشرايين، كما أنّه يحمي الجسم من الالتهابات، ويقوّي الأوعية الدموية. 
تعمل مادتا الفلافونويد والكيرسيتين : على حماية الجسم من الأورام بأنواعها المختلفة التي قد يكون لها دور في إصابة الجسم بسرطان القولون . 
بديل للعديد من العلاجات : والعقاقير الطبية؛ حيث إنّه يُقوّي العظام عند النساء اللواتي وصلن إلى سن اليأس . 
تقليل وزن الجسم : تلعب الألياف فيه دوراً بتقليل وزن جسم الإنسان وخاصةً أولئك الذين يعانون من التخمة الزائدة، وذلك من خلال تسهيل عمل الجهاز الهضمي الذي بدوره يُساهم في تسهيل حركة الأمعاء بسلاسة تامة . 
التنظيم : يُعدّ معدن الكروم أحد المعادن النادرة في الخضروات باعتباره مهمّاً للجسم؛ حيث إنّه يمتلك القدرة على التفاعل مع هرمون الأنسولين الذي له دور كبير في تنظيم نسبة الجلوكوز في دم الإنسان. 
الغذاء : يُعدّ أحد المصادر الغذائية التي تُستخدم في تحضير العديد من الأطباق الشهية، وقلّ ما نُشاهد أطباقاً لا تحتوي على البصل، وذلك لفائدته الكبيرة.

----------


## ahmedtonsy

طرح رائع شكرا عالافادة

----------


## dina fawzy

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------

